# [Access/VBA] Datenblattansicht einfärben



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2003)

Hi Leute!

Hat hier jemand von euch ne Idee, wie ich in der Datenblattansicht eines Access Formulars mit VBA bestimmte Spalten,Zeilen oder einzelne Felder einfärben kann?

Gruss Tom


----------



## dfd1 (28. März 2003)

Bevor ich einen Roman schreibe, hab ich ne Rückfrage.
Meinst du so etwas wie im angehängten Bild??

edit: Antwort kommt nicht vor 12:30 Uhr, da ich in den Mittage gehe ;-)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2003)

*Mahlzeit!*

...ist nicht ganz das, was ich meine...
Beispiel siehe unten.


Gruss Tom

P.s.: Habs noch NICHT hinbekommen, hab die Farben mit Photoshop reingepinselt...


----------



## dfd1 (28. März 2003)

Leider bist du hier in Access, und nicht in Excel...

So viel ich weiss, geht das nicht. Das einzige was du kannst ist die Schriftfarbe ändern, wobei du das in jedem Datensatz einzeln machen musst.

Aber Die Tabellen sind ja auch nicht als Ausgabe gedacht, sondern die Berichte.

In denen kannst du nach Lust und Laune  "herummalen"


----------



## goela (29. März 2003)

Vielleicht lässt sich Dein "Problem" mit der "Bedingten Formatierung" lösen!

Schau mal unter FORMAT - BEDINGTE FORMATIERUNG


----------



## derGugi (30. März 2003)

goela, du verwechselst excel mit access...
ich glaub nicht dass das geht, soviel ich weiss, kannst du nur die hintergrundfarbe der gesamten tabelle verändern. aber schau doch mal in der hilfe nach (vielleicht unter bgcolor oder so) oder frag mal im access forum hier auf tutorials.de


----------



## goela (30. März 2003)

@derGugi
Sorry, aber Du musst es eben selber mal ausprobieren! Denn Du kannst einzele Zellen in der Formularansicht einfärben.
Eben mit der "Bedingten Formatierung" - ich hab's ausprobiert!

Ob aber dies ihm weiterhilft weiss ich nicht!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. März 2003)

Servus Leute!

Das mit der bedingten Formatierung hilft... brauch die unterschiedliche Einfärbung, damit ich bei ner Fahrzeugverwaltung Poolfahrzeuge grau - hinterlegt anzeigen lassen kann... ich schaue einfach in der Spalte istPool nach dem Wert 0 ---> Pool keine Färbung ; 1 ---> Pool --> grau... fertig

Thx für die Hilfe!

Gruss Tom


----------



## derGugi (30. März 2003)

@goela
so wie er oben geschrieben hat, wollte er das in der tabellen ansicht machen. dass es beim formular geht, ist mir schon klar


----------



## goela (30. März 2003)

@derGugi


> Hat hier jemand von euch ne Idee, wie ich in der Datenblattansicht eines Access Formulars mit VBA bestimmte Spalten,Zeilen oder einzelne Felder einfärben kann?


Er meinte ja die Datenblattansicht (sprich Tabellenansicht) eines Access *Formulars*.


----------

